# Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 TouchPad Driver



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello,

I have the Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 with the Synaptics Elan TouchPad Driver installed. It works just fine except for the double click and drag method. 

When I double tap and hold the second tap to drag, upon release, it sends a standard click event unselecting everything I had just selected (Very Annoying).

I have narrowed the issue down to a driver/software issue. If I uninstall the Synaptics driver, it works perfectly, however, the speed, despite having the speed in control panel all the way up, is horrendously slow. But, the double tap and drag works as it should. Also, if I run my Ubuntu USB stick, it works perfectly fine there as well.

My questions:

Can I install a standalone driver without the Synaptics software so I can use the mouse at normal speeds? 

Can I install a different driver? I have tried all the drivers from Lenovo's website. All have the same issue.

Would contacting Synaptics/Lenovo be of any use?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If they offer a standalone driver, there is no reason you can't use it without the software.

The only recommended drivers, are those provided by the laptop manufacturer. I don't know where you would get "different" drivers. The only source of drivers that I've ever seen for laptop specific hardware is the laptop maker.

You can try contacting the Lenovo, they may or may not be helpful.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

JimE said:


> If they offer a standalone driver, there is no reason you can't use it without the software.
> 
> The only recommended drivers, are those provided by the laptop manufacturer. I don't know where you would get "different" drivers. The only source of drivers that I've ever seen for laptop specific hardware is the laptop maker.
> 
> You can try contacting the Lenovo, they may or may not be helpful.


Well, I can't find any standalone drivers on Lenovo's website. I tried installing the drivers via the Device Manager, but it also installs the software -.-

I was hoping maybe somebody else was able to compile a driver for it to add/change features but I guess not. 

I will try to contact Lenovo tomorrow, hopefully they can resolve my issue. Its extremely annoying lol. Especially in PhotoShop 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ummagummaa (Jan 21, 2015)

I have exactly the same problem on the same device. It's really annoying and i've been trying to solve the problem but couldn't find a solution so far. Did you find any solution?


----------



## ummagummaa (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like not a lot of people have the same problem as there is no information online about this issue


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try posting in the Lenovo Forum for better results. Home - Lenovo Community


----------

